# X5M e-70 rear shock absorber repair kit



## CluelesSS (Apr 12, 2019)

hi all time to bite a bullet .one of rear strut is leaking looking for solution did some one use repair kit to repair old unit or just trow away and install oem brand new.cant decide.thank for any input


----------

